# Donate a name !



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

As most of you know i am having a hard time choosing a name, anyone got any ideas for names ? im desperate !


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Rumpelstiltskin...


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Already changed haha.. i have a serious problem


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Chameleon


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I would suggest sticking with the same name and profile pic. It gives other members a better chance to know who you are. Who you are makes the name not the other way around.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

isplay Name History For: Furbear

From

To

Change Date

Woodie

*Furbear*

10 minutes ago

WoodPigeon

*Woodie*

Jan 22 2015 04:10 PM

FeralPigeon

*WoodPigeon*

Nov 26 2014 11:39 AM

Dove

*FeralPigeon*

Nov 17 2014 07:33 AM

HuntingISR

*Dove*

Nov 10 2014 01:32 AM

SniperHunts

*HuntingISR*

Oct 25 2014 02:39 AM


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

At least go back to Woodie.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...might I suggest the adoption of a symbol? Then all you'd have to do is decide what name you'd like to be formally known by. That do3snt seem as though it'd have the same gravity of deciding who you are now...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

No offense, but "furbear" doesn't really seem to fit you...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

You could always do "The Jovial Jew", as you're a high-spirited Israeli...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 74998


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Can't get right.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

I wish there was a way to just remove the name and pic.. stay with nothing.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

hey brother pm me if you get this


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

If i could of got just 'Pigeon' i would be happy but its taken... and its unused.. someone just got it for the name..


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

pm me brother


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

hey, dont be so down on your name, furbear is a beloved name in the gay community.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Imperial said:


> hey, dont be so down on your name, furbear is a beloved name in the gay community.


im changing now... for sure.

btw this name were just something until i found something i like.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

I have chosen. and no changes will be made after !

you will know me as ---- wait a sec... i will change and you see.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

imp you're mean


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

bigron said:


> imp you're mean


...it's kind of like telling someone they've got shit in their teeth; only those who care would tell you the truth, everyone else would just let you go on about your day like that...


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Thats an IDF zippo as the pic.


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

think of a funny nickname from your early childhood or something, a zippo's just someone elses classic but ineffective product. hehehe I'm one to talk huh. oh yknow what, you could be putnam


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Thats it, i will stick to this name, in the good and in the bad. (the bad being Imerial mean comments :wave: )

now the picture is the problem... IDF zippo or Playboy zippo ? :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :violin: 

sticking with the IDF


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

hehehe ok good hopefully your playboy zippo doesnt give furbear a woodie


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Something0riginal said:


> hehehe ok good hopefully your playboy zippo doesnt give furbear a woodie


haha...


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

alright is this it then i can't keep up with your changing pictures and names everyday,i don't know who to start a fight with anymore :king:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

originally i was going to suggest "Random User" but since youre very bi-polar bout your name, i didnt.


----------

